# Indiana insurance questions



## Cwh (Jan 30, 2017)

I live in NW Indiana but drive in Chicago.

A couple of weeks ago, I switched my insurance to Progressive and saved a lot of money--or so I thought. I stupidly fibbed when they for asked if I did ride sharing. I later realized I had to fix that because they could deny a claim based on that.

So I just called them and was told the coverage change would be an additional $1,000 per year BUT my 19 year old son could never drive the car. Like most Uber drivers, I'm sure, I use my car for personal use too which means letting family members drive it. This is really stupid, I think.

My policy with Progressive hasn't taken effect yet, so I could cancel and get a full refund.

To complicate matters, I got a speeding ticket two days ago. I wonder how that will affect the rate with a new. Is there a way to avoid having a new insurance company find out? I suppose if I don't tell them, they'll find out anyway.

And advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Cwh said:


> I live in NW Indiana but drive in Chicago.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I switched my insurance to Progressive and saved a lot of money--or so I thought. I stupidly fibbed when they for asked if I did ride sharing. I later realized I had to fix that because they could deny a claim based on that.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with Indiana policies specifically, but I think in general insurance companies check/monitor the driving records of new insureds quite closely. Also, there is probably a statement in the policy to the effect that lying to them in the application, directly or by omission, may constitute fraud. Best practice is to be truthful from the start, but I think you know that. Good luck.


----------

